# Có nên mua kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Sensitive của Úc?



## uyenlam (21/8/18)

*Kem chống nắng vật lý ngày càng được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi độ an toàn và lành tính cho da. Với mức giá khoảng 500.000đ, liệu bạn có nên lựa chọn kem chống nắng Blue Lizard Sensitive?*

Kem chống nắng được xem là “must-have” đối với các cô nàng hiện đại. Trong túi xách thiếu gì thì thiếu nhưng chắc chắn không thể thiếu được kem chống nắng! Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại kem chống nắng khác nhau, và được phân làm hai loại: Kem chống nắng hóa học và kem chống nắng vật lý. Kem chống nắng hóa học là loại phổ biến hơn vì giá thành rẻ và phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng, trong khi đó kem chống nắng vật lý lại được đánh giá là an toàn và lành tính hơn, đặc biệt là dùng được cho cả những làn da nhạy cảm.

_

_
_Kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen_​
Kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen là một sản phẩm đến từ Úc và nhận được nhiều lời khen ngợi về hiệu quả chống nắng, độ an toàn cũng như giá thành hợp lý. Cùng review chi tiết em kem chống nắng này nhé.

*Thiết kế bao bì của kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen*
Thiết kế của kem chống nắng Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen trông khá giống với lọ gel rửa mặt Cetaphil rất quen thuộc đối với các chị em Việt Nam, tuy nhiên, màu chủ đạo của nó là xanh dương và trắng. Trên thân chai có tên sản phẩm, và đặc biệt là có hình chú thằn lằn trông khá đáng yêu. Thiết kế kiểu này không hẳn là quá tiện lợi trong việc sử dụng nhưng với tầm giá dưới 500.000đ thì bạn cũng không cần phải quá khắt khe.

*Thành phần trong kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen*
Active Ingredients: Titanium Dioxide 5%, Zinc Oxide 10%

Inactive Ingredients: Beeswax,C12-15, alkyl benzoate, caprylyl glycol, cetyl dimethicone, cetyl dimethicone,copolyol, chlorphenesin, disodium EDTA, ethylhexyl palmitate, ethylhexyl stearate, hexyl laurate, hydrogenated castor oil, methyl glucose dioleate, octododecyl neopentanoate, PEG-7, hydrogenated castor oil, phenoxyethanol, polyglyceryl-4 isostearate, propanediol, purified water, sorbitan oleate, stearic acid, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin E), trimethylated silica/dimethicone, VP hexadecene copolymer

Sở hữu hoàn toàn các chất chống nắng vật lý 10% Zinc Oxide, 5% Titanium Dioxide, không hóa học, không cồn, không chất tạo mùi, bởi vậy mà kem chống nắng Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen vô cùng lành tính và phù hợp với cả những làn da nhạy cảm nhất.

_

_
_Kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen_​
*Trải nghiệm kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen*
Kết cấu của kem chống nắng vật lý Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen là dạng sữa lỏng. Bởi là kem chống nắng vật lý nên ban đầu khi thoa lên da bạn sẽ có cảm giác hơi nặng và da trắng bệch một chút. Tuy nhiên, nó sẽ dần biến mất sau vài phút. Đây là đặc điểm mà hầu hết các loại kem chống nắng vật lý đều gặp phải nên bạn đừng quá ngạc nhiên và cho rằng nó lên màu không đẹp nhé!

Về hiệu quả chống nắng, bởi chỉ có chỉ số SPF 30 nên với cái nắng gay gắt ở Việt Nam, Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+ Sunscreen sẽ không quá hoàn hảo cho các cô nàng thích bơi lội hay vận động ngoài trời. Em nó sẽ rất tuyệt vời cho các nàng làm việc văn phòng và không thường xuyên phải tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng mặt trời.

Kem chống nắng Blue Lizard Sensitive phù hợp nhất cho những bạn da thường, da khô, da hỗn hợp thiên khô vì formula được bổ sung độ ẩm nhiều hơn như kem dưỡng, chất kem khá lỏng, lắc trước khi dùng nhé mọi người!
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

